# Funny prank



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 7, 2007)

So it is a very bad thing when i get bored. I (with the help of fellow firefighters) come up with funny pranks to pull. We got bored one day and came up with this.
Step 1 get some confetti
Step 2 go to officers room
Step 3 turn off ceiling fan
Step 4 put confetti gathered in step 1 onto ceilin fan
Step 5 hide and wait for officer to turn fan back on, then laugh histerically.
caution it has to be a group effort if not you will be cleaning the station and trucks by yourself


----------



## Amack (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL That's great!


----------

